

Show HN: free-text surveys with automatic analysis - evmar
https://plus.google.com/108089472890519702166/posts/iYeDYaucSkn

======
evmar
The project was a group effort, but I will take credit for the synonyms part
in particular. There's more background on it here[1] and I'd be happy to
answer questions.

[1] [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/helping-computers-
und...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/01/helping-computers-understand-
language.html)

